# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Ինքնուրույնության մասին

## ivy

Ուրիշ տեղերում արդեն անդրադարձել եմ էս թեմային, բայց էստեղ ուզում եմ ավելի մանրամասն գրել դրա մասին: Ուրախ կլինեմ`տեսնելու ուրիշ կարծիքներ:

Ամեն առողջ երեխա փոքր տարիքում ձգտում է ինքնուրույն կատարել առօրյա գործողությունները: Ու դա շատ լավ է և բնական: Վատը այն է, որ էդ ձգտումը կարելի է շատ հեշտ ու արագ մարել «դու չես կարող»-ով ու «սպասիր, ես կանեմ»-ով: Մի քանի ամիս էդ ուղղությամբ եթե կարգին աշխատել, ինչպես հաճախ լինում է, երեխայի` ինքնուրույնության բնական պահանջը քիչ-քիչ կկորչի, ու արդեն ոչ միայն չի ուզենա ինքնուրույն որևէ բան անել, այլ ամեն չնչին բանի համար կսպասի, որ իր տեղը անեն: Իսկ դա բնավորություն է ձևավորում, ավելին` ամբողջ էություն: 
Էնպես որ, երբ խոսք է գնում ինքնուրույնության զարգացման մասին, նախ և առաջ եղածը չվերացնելելուն է հարցը վերաբերվում, որովհետև երեխան ինքն իրենով ուզում է լինել ինքնուրույն: Փորձել ինքնուրույն, անել ինքնուրույն:
Դա ամենատարրական բաներից է սկսվում: Մի տարեկանում իր գդալն ինքնուրույն բռնել, երկուսում` իր ճաշը ու ջուրը մենակ լցնել: Հա, պիտի ահագին դեսուդեն թափի, մի քիչ էլ իր ու կողքինների վրա, բայց դա մեծ վնաս չի. վնասը դա արգելելն է: 
Իհարկե կան բաներ, որ ինքը լրիվ մենակ անել չի կարող. էդ դեպքում կարելի է օգնել նրան` իր ձեռքը քո ձեռքով բռնելով ու շարժումներն ուղղորդելով, բայց ոչ թե հեռու քաշել ձեռքը, թե` չես կարող, դեռ փոքր ես:
Հարցն էստեղ գդալ ու բաժակ բռնելը սովորելու մեջ չի. պարզ է, որ մի օր սովորելու է էդ ամենը` վաղ, թե ուշ: Հարցը նրա ինքնուրույնությունը խեղդելու մեջ է, որն ուշ տարիքում սովորելը շատ դժվար է, երբեմն` անհնար...

----------

A.r.p.i. (05.05.2010), Ariadna (05.05.2010), CactuSoul (05.05.2010), Cassiopeia (06.05.2010), E-la Via (04.05.2010), Kita (05.05.2010), Sagittarius (04.05.2010), Tig (05.05.2010), VisTolog (05.05.2010), Yeghoyan (04.05.2010), Yevuk (05.05.2010), Արևհատիկ (04.05.2010), Դատարկություն (05.05.2010), Դեկադա (04.05.2010), Հայկօ (04.05.2010), Ձայնալար (04.05.2010), Մանուլ (05.05.2010), Ուլուանա (06.05.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

Ինքնուրույնությունը լավ բանա, ու շատ կարևոր, բայց մենք՝ հայերս, մանավանդ մամաները սովոր են ամեն ինչ բարդացնելու, ամեն բան սովոր են, որ իրենք են անում, մանավանդ երեխաների հարցում: Մի կողմից էլ անհանգստանում են՝ հանկարծ իրեն չվնասի, հանկարծ մի բան ճիշտ չանի, ախր փոքրա, ու սենց երեխեն մեծանում է դանդալոշ ու շատակեր:
Մի հարևան ունեի /հիմա չունեմ, գնացել են քաղաքից/, գործից տուն էր գալիս, երեխեն ասում էր հաց ու պանիր եմ ուզում /իրա ամենասիրած ուտելիքնա/, մայրն ասում էր գնա խոհանոց հացի տեղը գիտես, երեխեն սուս ու փուս գնում իրա գլխի ճարը տեսնում էր, ու արդեն 7 տարեկան հասակում էդ երեխեն մոր համար սուրճ էր եփում, ես որ էս ամեն ինչը տեսնում է, չեմ ասի ինչ էի մտածում, բայց նորմալ չէի համարում: Էդ նույն երեխեն դրսում խաղալուց հետո տուն էր գնում հագուստը ինքնուրույն փոխում էր, ինքնուրույն, առանց հիշացնելու գնում լվացվում էր ու էս ամեն ինչը մինչև դպրոց գնալը /երևի 3 տարեկանից հետո/: Հետո, որ մի քիչ մեծացավ, համեմատելով էդ երեխուն իրա տարիքի ուրիշ երեխեքի հետ, տեսնում էի, որ ինքը ուրիշա, մեծանումա արդեն ինքնուրույն, ձևավորված է որպես անհատ, ինքը էդքան փոքր արդեն մտածում էր իրա արարքների լավ ու վատ հետևանքների մասին, ճիշտ ու սխալից էր խոսում, ու հարցնում թե մեծերն ինչ են մտածում: Հիմա նորմալ եմ համարում մոր սովորացրածները էդ երեխուն, ճիշտա չափը շատ էր անցնում, միանգամից չի կարելի երեխուն մենակ թողնել, բայց ճիշտ էր անում:

----------

A.r.p.i. (05.05.2010), Adriano (04.05.2010), E-la Via (05.05.2010), Kita (05.05.2010), Sagittarius (04.05.2010), Tig (05.05.2010), Yevuk (05.05.2010), Արևհատիկ (04.05.2010), Դատարկություն (05.05.2010), Ժունդիայի (04.05.2010)

----------


## Kita

> Ամեն առողջ երեխա փոքր տարիքում ձգտում է ինքնուրույն կատարել առօրյա գործողությունները: Ու դա շատ լավ է և բնական: Վատը այն է, որ էդ ձգտումը կարելի է շատ հեշտ ու արագ մարել «դու չես կարող»-ով ու «սպասիր, ես կանեմ»-ով: Մի քանի ամիս էդ ուղղությամբ եթե կարգին աշխատել, ինչպես հաճախ լինում է, երեխայի` ինքնուրույնության բնական պահանջը քիչ-քիչ կկորչի, ու արդեն ոչ միայն չի ուզենա ինքնուրույն որևէ բան անել, այլ ամեն չնչին բանի համար կսպասի, որ իր տեղը անեն: Իսկ դա բնավորություն է ձևավորում, ավելին` ամբողջ էություն: 
> Էնպես որ, երբ խոսք է գնում ինքնուրույնության զարգացման մասին, նախ և առաջ եղածը չվերացնելելուն է հարցը վերաբերվում, որովհետև երեխան ինքն իրենով ուզում է լինել ինքնուրույն: Փորձել ինքնուրույն, անել ինքնուրույն:
> Դա ամենատարրական բաներից է սկսվում: Մի տարեկանում իր գդալն ինքնուրույն բռնել, երկուսում` իր ճաշը ու ջուրը մենակ լցնել: Հա, պիտի ահագին դեսուդեն թափի, մի քիչ էլ իր ու կողքինների վրա, բայց դա մեծ վնաս չի. վնասը դա արգելելն է: 
> Իհարկե կան բաներ, որ ինքը լրիվ մենակ անել չի կարող. էդ դեպքում կարելի է օգնել նրան` իր ձեռքը քո ձեռքով բռնելով ու շարժումներն ուղղորդելով, բայց ոչ թե հեռու քաշել ձեռքը, թե` չես կարող, դեռ փոքր ես:
> Հարցն էստեղ գդալ ու բաժակ բռնելը սովորելու մեջ չի. պարզ է, որ մի օր սովորելու է էդ ամենը` վաղ, թե ուշ: Հարցը նրա ինքնուրույնությունը խեղդելու մեջ է, որն ուշ տարիքում սովորելը շատ դժվար է, երբեմն` անհնար...


Ասածներիտ հետ համաձայն եմ, մենակ մեր առօրյայում հանդիպած տեսարաններից օրինակ բերեմ, լռացում քոնիներին:
Ասենք էտ մի կոմ, որ ասում են`«դու չես կարող», «սպասիր, ես կանեմ», բա որ հանկարծ էտ մի 2-6 տարեկան երեխան ինչ-որ նե տո բան է անում, հո չեն ճվում, գոռում, կռվում ու էս վերջերս էս պահը ավել հաճախ փողոցում եմ նկատում ու հազիվ ինձ զսպելով անցնում նման մոր կողքով: Մի քիչ շեղվեցի :Jpit: 
Մեր ազգի մայրերի մեջ մտած է խնամելու բնազդը, հատկապես աղջիկների հանդեպ ու ոչ մի լավ բան չկա, անհատի պես պիտի վերաբերվես, էտ ժամանակ ինքնուրույնություն էլ կսովորի, ուրիշ բաներ էլ:

----------

E-la Via (05.05.2010), Tig (05.05.2010)

----------


## E-la Via

Չեք պատկերացնում, թե այս թեման դուրս ոնց եկավ :Smile: : 
Արդեն որքան ժամանակ է  ինձ ծանոթ մայրերին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս, որ  ավելի շատ իրենց երեխաներին ինքնուրույնություն տան: Ախր էդ էրեխեքին գրեթե ոչնչ չեն թողնում, որ իրենց կամքով կամ ինքնուրույն անեն: Ես էլ մի օրինակ բերեմ: Այս վերջերս տեսա, թե բարեկամուհոս 2 տարեկան որդին ինչպես է ուզում ինքնուրույն երեք աստիճան բարձրանալ ու իջնել, իսկ մայրը չէր արգելում էր՝ վախենալով, որ կըկնի ու իրեն կվնասի: Ես էլ ասում եմ. " Թող մի անգամ էլ ընկնի, ոչինչ, առանձնապես բան չի պատահի": Երբ մի անգամ էլ էր այդ երեխան ուզում բարձրանալ,մորը չթողեցի մոտենա: Ու բոլորս ուշադիր նայում էինք, թե նա ինչպես է բարձրանալու և իջնելու ելքեր փնտրում… Երեխան շատ լավ և բարձրացավ, և իջավ: Եվ ես ևս մեկ անգամ համոզվեցի, որ պետք է թողնել երեխային ցանկացած քայլ ինքնուրույն սովորել, թեկուզև ընկնի, իրեն մի փոքր վնասի… Նաև համոզված եմ, որ  հարցեր տվող երեխաներին չպետք է պատրաստի պատասխաններ տալ: Հարկավոր է օգնել, որ իրենք գտնեն պատասխանները:

----------

A.r.p.i. (05.05.2010), Tig (05.05.2010), Yeghoyan (05.05.2010), Yevuk (05.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (05.05.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Գրածների հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց մեդալի հակառակ կողմն էլ կա՝ կան շատ ակտիվ երեխաներ, որ ամեն ինչ են ուզում անել՝ օրինակ լուցկի վառել, ծխել, ջուրը թափել հատակին (հարևան թեմայում գրած էր, որ սա բնական ա, ընդունում եմ, բայց բնակարանային պայմաններում, միշտ չի, որ կարող ես ազատություն տալ) հեռուստացույցը հրել գցել, կամ անջատել միացնել հազար անգամ անընդմեջ սրան գումարած այն, որ մայրերը սովորաբար 24 ժամ հետևում են երեխաներին՝ դրան գումարած կենցաղային մյուս գործերը, էդքան էլ հեշտ չի լինել նկարագրված ինքնուրույնություն սերմանող մամայից. «էդ երեք լիտրանոց ձեթի շիշը չես կարող ինքնուրույն շուռ տալ բալես, արի օգնեմ իրար հետ շուռ տանք, ծանր ա»  :Jpit: ) Նույն գդալով կերակրելու ու ինքնուրույն ուտելու օրինակում. կարող ա գդալը տաս երեխայի ձեռը ամեն ինչ անի բացի ուտելուց, չեմ ժխտում, որ միգուցե դա էլ է պետք,  բայց տենց երեխա մեծացնելու համար ամեն երեխային 5 հատ մամա ա պետք, որ դիմանան՝ արդյունքում էլ հայտնի չի, թե ինչ դուրս կգա  :Pardon:

----------

Cassiopeia (06.05.2010), Tig (05.05.2010), VisTolog (05.05.2010), Yevuk (05.05.2010), Արևհատիկ (05.05.2010), Դատարկություն (05.05.2010), Լուսաբեր (05.05.2010), Մանուլ (05.05.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Չգիտեմ՝ ասածս ինչքանով թեմայի հետ կապ ունի, բայց մի էսպիսի դիտարկում եմ արել, դե մեզանում սիրում են երեխայի ամեն քայլի վրա դողդողալ, փոքրիկը բակում հեծանիվ ա քշում, ծնողը կամ պապիկը մի հիսուն քայլ այնկողմ կանգնած է: Երախան հեծանիվից ընկավ, առաջին բանը, որ անում է, ցավից ծամածռվող դեմքը ուղղում է շրջապատին, կարեկցանքի սպասում, եթե ծնողը ընհանրապես այդ կողմ չի նայում, ոչ ոք օգնության չի վազում, երեխան զգում է, որ փորձությունը պիտի ինքը հաղթահարիր ինքնուրույն, աչքերի ծայրին հավաքված արցունքները սրբում է, կանգնում, թափ տալիս հագուստը, նորից նստում հեծանիվին ու քշում՝ ասես ոչինչ չի եղել, բայց հերիք է որ ծնողը մի վայ, քոռանամ ասի, վազի երեխայի կողմը, իսկ հաճախ հենց այդպես էլ լինում է, որ երեխան սկսի լաց ու կոծը և այլն, ինձ թվում ա, էդ արտաքուստ անտարբերությունը, կարեկցանքի սպասող պահին, հայցքը իրենից թեքելն ու իբր չնկատելը կարող են նպաստել երեխայի ինքնուրույնությանը, թե չէ՞ :Xeloq:

----------

A.r.p.i. (05.05.2010), Tig (10.05.2010), Yevuk (05.05.2010), Դատարկություն (05.05.2010), Մանուլ (05.05.2010), Ուլուանա (06.05.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> ինձ թվում ա, էդ արտաքուստ անտարբերությունը, կարեկցանքի սպասող պահին, հայցքը իրենից թեքելն ու իբր չնկատելը կարող են նպաստել երեխայի ինքնուրույնությանը, թե չէ՞


Ի՞նչ կլինի, եթե երեխայի կողմից դիտարկվի որպես անտարբերություն: Մեկ անգամ, երկու անգամ, երրորդից արդեն երեխա-ծնող հարաբերությունները կտեղափոխվեն այլ հարթության վրա, ու հետևանքները էնքան էլ հետաքրքիր չեն լինի: 

Պարզապես, երեխային պետք է սովորեցնել, որ ցանկացած դեպքում, ու ցանկացած տարիքում էլ ինքը պիտի կարենա մտածի, կարենա ինքնություն որոշումներ կայացնի, ու հասկանա, որ ամեն րոպե մաման իր կողքին չի լինելու: 

Իմիջայլոց, իմ կարծիքով, էս հարցին որոշ չափով օգնում են նաև մանկապարտեզները, ծնողներից հեռու երեխաները հնարավորություն են ունենում շփվել ուրիշ երեխաների հետ, ինչ-որ տեղ նաև նոր բաներ են սովորում, նոր մտքեր են լսում մյուսներից, նոր գործողություններ են տեսնում, հետո փորձում իրականացնել: Մի խոսքով, երեխեքին մի քիչ ազատ թողնել է պետք:

----------

Tig (10.05.2010), Yevuk (05.05.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Ձայնալարի հետ համաձայն եմ, շատ մեծ ներվեր պիտի ունենաս, որ կարողանաս տանել երեխաների արարքները, բայց ինչքան հնարավոր ա, պիտի թողնես, որ ինքնուրույն լինեն:  :Pardon: 

Մի օրինակ էլ ես պատմեմ: 
Մեր հարևանը 2 երեխա ունի: Մեծին՝ տղային, շատ են ուշադրություն դարձրել փոքր ժամանակ, ոչ մի բան ինքնուրույն չի արել, մենակ մամայի օգնությամբ: Հիմա էս երեխան առաջին դասարան ա, մինչև հիմա էլ երևի մտածում ա, որ ինչ անի սխալ ա լինելու: Էնքան ա ամեն ինչ մամայի օգնությամբ արել, որ ուրիշ ոչ մեկի հետ նույնիս դաս չի սովորում: Էնքան ա սպասում, մինչև մաման գործից գա:
Իսկ 3 տարեկան աղջիկը, ում ավելի ազատ են մեծացրել, սկի չի էլ հարցնում: Ուզում ա հաց ուտի, գնում ա հացը վերցնում ուտում: Ինքը ինչին ի վիճակի ա ինքնուրույն անելու, անում ա:
Մի անգամ սենց դեպք եղավ: Հարևանի տանն էին, տղան ուզում էր էնտեղ դրված խաղալիքներով խաղա, կպել էր մամայից, ականջին էր ասում: Մեկ էլ քուրը եկավ, թե «մամ, ի՞նչ ա ուզում»: Մաման ասեց: Գնաց սիրուն էն խաղալիքները վերցրեց, բերեց տվեց ախպորը, թե խաղ ա  :Jpit:  
Ճիշտ ա էդ պահին ասեցինք «այ լկստված, դու ինչ գործ ունես իրանց խաղալիքների հետ» :Acute: , բայց դե ավելի լավ ա տենց լինի, քան կոմպլեքսավորված:

----------


## Դեկադա

Ես էլ ասեմ իմ դիտարկումները...

Բոլոր երեխաներն էլ ձգտում են ինքնուրույնության : Սա նորություն չեմ ասում: Բայց ինչ եմ նկատել: Էն երեխաները, ովքեր բնույթով ավելի աշխույժ են, նրանց չափից ավելի ինքնուրույւնություն տալը բերում ա հետեւանքների՝  հետագայում: Այսինքն այդ երեխաները մեծանալով իրենց համարում են ինքնուրույն մարդ, կատարում են քայլեր ըստ իրենց հայեցողության չքննարկելով ոչ մեկի հետ ու հաշվի չառնելով ոչ մեկի կարծիքը: Բնականաբար պետք է երեխային սովորեցնել ինքնուրույն անել գործեր՝ իրեն վերաբերող , բայց էտ ամենը պետք ա աստիճանաբար անել: Էն ծնողները, ովքեր մտածում են իրենց երեխաների փոխարեն սխալ են այնքանով ինչքանով, որ սխալ են այն ծնողները, ովքեր լրիվ թողնում են իրենց երեխաների վրա: Ի դեպ երեխաների հետ ավելի շատ  «ծով» համբերություն է պետք ունենալ: Չափից դուրս ուշադրությունը նույնքան վնասակար է ինչքան որ չափից դուրս անտարբերությունը:

Ի դեպ վերը նշված գրառմանը պատասխանեմ որ, հյուրրընկալվելուց առաջի հերթին ցայտուն երեւում ա դաստիարակությունը: Եթե երեխան առանց թույլտվության վերցնում է խաղալիքը, դա իմ կարծիքով ոչ թե *չկոմպլեքսավորվության*, այլ հազար ներողություն *չդաստիարակության* արդյունք է:

----------

Cassiopeia (06.05.2010), Tig (10.05.2010), Yevuk (05.05.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Ի դեպ վերը նշված գրառմանը պատասխանեմ որ, հյուրրընկալվելուց առաջի հերթին ցայտուն երեւում ա դաստիարակությունը: Եթե երեխան առանց թույլտվության վերցնում է խաղալիքը, դա իմ կարծիքով ոչ թե *չկոմպլեքսավորվության*, այլ հազար ներողություն *չդաստիարակության* արդյունք է:


Ես չեմ արդարացնում էդ արարքը, ուղղակի ես համեմատում էի էդ 2 երեխաներին, ովքեր նույն ծնողների դաստիարակությունն են ստացել:  :Smile:  Ու էդ դեպքում ոչ մեկ չի կարող ասել, որ ծնողները չեն դաստիարակել երեխային:  :Smile: 
Նաև մտածում եմ, որ նման երեխաները ավելի հեշտ են գտնում իրենց տեղը կյանքում:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Ես չեմ արդարացնում էդ արարքը, ուղղակի ես համեմատում էի էդ 2 երեխաներին, ովքեր նույն ծնողների դաստիարակությունն են ստացել:  Ու էդ դեպքում ոչ մեկ չի կարող ասել, որ ծնողները չեն դաստիարակել երեխային: 
> Նաև մտածում եմ, որ նման երեխաները ավելի հեշտ են գտնում իրենց տեղը կյանքում:


Ես վիրավորելու բնավ ցանկություն չունեի: Պարզապես ուզեցա նշեմ, որ ինչ որ բան վերցնելը՝ առանց թույլտվություն ստանալու՝ առավել եւս եթե օտարի տանն են, դա ինքնուրույնության արդյունք չի: Սովորաբար ծնողները առաջնեկին վերաբերվում են շատ խիստ, ավելի շատ պահանջներ են ունենում  դրանով վնասելով հենց երեխային: Ու  հենց դա ա պատճառը, որ չեն վստահում երեխային եւ որոշում են իրենք անել ամեն ինչ երեխայի փոխարեն: Ու այդ սխալը ուղղում են արդեն երկրորդ երեխայի ժամանակ: Բայց էս դեպքում էլ արդեն շատ ա դեպքերը երբ շատ բան խառնվում ա իրար, ու թացը չորից չի տարբերվում: 

Ես էլ ունեմ հարեւան, որը ունի երկու տղա: Երկուսի համար էլ միշտ մտածել են ծնողները: Անգամ տատիկն ու մաման ամեն օր հագցնում էին նրանց շորերը դպրոց ուղարկելուց: Արդյունքը նա է, որ նրանք մինչեւ հիմա շատ հարցերում սպասում են մամային նույնիսկ այնպիսի հարցերում, որը իրենք էլ կարան անեն: Գիտեմ երեխաների, ովքեր ստանալով չափազանց ուշադրություն՝ դարձել են շատ ինքնուրույն մարդիկ ու ամենից կարեւորը նրանք կատաստրոֆիկ սխալներ չեն անում: Գիտեմ երեխաների, ովքեր նույն ուշադրությունը ստանալով չարաշահում են այն: Բայց գիտեմ նաեւ երեխաների, որոնք ուշադրության կենտրոնում չլինելով ավելի լավ մարդիկ են դառել, քան նրանք ում մասին միշտ մտածել են: Ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ ինչքան աստիճանաբար ու ժամանակին տրվի ինքնուրույնությունը էնքան լավ կլինի: 

Բնականաբար երեխան հենց փոքրուց պետք ա սովորի հոգալ իր անձնական հիգիենայի մասին, բայց 4- ամյա երեխայի ուսերին դնել շատ բեռ ինչա թե ինքնուրույն ենք սարքում, մի քիչ անիմաստ եմ համարում: Իհարկե սա իմ սյուբեկտիվ կարծիքն ա ու կարաք ամենեւին չհամաձայնվեք:

----------

Tig (10.05.2010), Արևհատիկ (05.05.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ի՞նչ կլինի, եթե երեխայի կողմից դիտարկվի որպես անտարբերություն: Մեկ անգամ, երկու անգամ, երրորդից արդեն երեխա-ծնող հարաբերությունները կտեղափոխվեն այլ հարթության վրա, ու հետևանքները էնքան էլ հետաքրքիր չեն լինի:


Եսիմ, իսկ ինձ թվում ա, որ ոչինչ, էդ պահին թող երեխան մտածի, որ ահա մենակ մնացի, ինքնուրույն գլուխ հանեմ վիճակից, իսկ երբ մեծանա, բարձր կգնահատի, այ ասում ես, պետք է սովորեցնել լինել ինքնուրույն, ինչպե՞ս, խոսքո՞վ, ասելո՞վ, թե գիտես, դու պիտի ինքնուրույն լինես, գուցե նման ռեալ իրավիճակներն ավելի օգտակար լինեն, գիտես, ես երեխաներ չունեմ, ուստի վստահաբար չեմ պնդում, բայց վերացական էլ չեմ խոսում, կոնկրետ դիտարկումներ վրա եմ ասում, ուղղակի չեմ ուզում ասել, թե ում օրինակով, ինքնի պետք է պարզ լինի :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Եսիմ, իսկ ինձ թվում ա, որ ոչինչ, էդ պահին թող երեխան մտածի, որ ահա մենակ մնացի, ինքնուրույն գլուխ հանեմ վիճակից, իսկ երբ մեծանա, բարձր կգնահատի, այ ասում ես, պետք է սովորեցնել լինել ինքնուրույն, ինչպե՞ս, խոսքո՞վ, ասելո՞վ, թե գիտես, դու պիտի ինքնուրույն լինես, գուցե նման ռեալ իրավիճակներն ավելի օգտակար լինեն, գիտես, ես երեխաներ չունեմ, ուստի վստահաբար չեմ պնդում, բայց վերացական էլ չեմ խոսում, կոնկրետ դիտարկումներ վրա եմ ասում, ուղղակի չեմ ուզում ասել, թե ում օրինակով, ինքնի պետք է պարզ լինի


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ։ Դա չի դիտվի որպես անտարբերություն, քանի որ բազմաթիվ այլ հարցերում ծնողն իր ուշադրությունն ու հոգահարությունը ցուցաբերելու հնարավորություններ ունի։ Կոնկրետ իմ օրինակը բերեմ. երբ փոքր էի, դեռ նոր–նոր էի սկսել քայլել, հայրս ինձ սովորեցրել էր «ճիշտ ընկնել», որպեսզի առաջին քայլերս անելիս ընկնելու դեպքում ինձ չվնասեմ։ Կարծեմ դեպի առաջ ընկնելով ու գետնին (կամ հատակին) ձեռքի վրա հենվելու մասին էր խոսքը, ի տարբերություն գլխի վրա հետ գնալուն, ինչը հաճախ լինում է նոր քայլել սովորող բալիկների հետ։ Ու հայրս պատմում էր, որ ամեն անգամ, երբ բակում ես էդպես ընկնում էի, կողքից հարևանները խուճապահար վրա էին տալիս. «Վայ, ընկավ էրեխեն» ու միանգամից ակամա նետվում ընկնող էրեխուն փրկելու։  :Jpit:  Հայրս հետ էր պահում՝ ասելով. «Պետք չի մոտենալ. ինքը գիտի ոնց ընկնի, բան էլ չի լինի  :Wink: »։ Ու էս հարևանները զարմանում էին՝ տեսնելով, թե ոնց եմ ինքնուրույն ընկնում ու ինքնուրույն վեր կենում՝ առանց վնասվելու։  :Jpit:  Ու դրանից հաստատ չէի մտածում, թե հայրս անտարբեր է իմ նկատմամբ։  :Smile:  Ավելորդ ուշադրությունն ու հոգատարությունն էլ մի ուրիշ ծայրահեղություն է։

----------

Ariadna (06.05.2010), Tig (10.05.2010), Շինարար (06.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (06.05.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Մեր՝ հայերիս համար, մի քիչ տարօրինակ է լսել, որ 2-3 տարեկան երեխան կարող է ինքնուրույն հագնվել, ուտել...  Մեզ մոտ ավելի շուտ ընդունված է երեխաների նկատմամբ գերխնամք ցուցաբերել։ Իսկ տղա երեխաների նկատմամբ ընդհանրապես պաշտամունք կա... Ընտանիքներ գիտեմ, որ 7 տարեկան տղա երեխան հեռուստացույցի մոտ նստած ա, մորը ուղարկում ա խոհանոց իրեն ջուր բերելու... հետո՝ դառնում ա 12, նորից մայրն ա ջուր բերում, հետո 30՝ բայց մեկա մայրն ա իրան ջուր բերում, իրա համար խանութ վազում սիգարետ առնելու  :Bad:  Ու սենց դեպքերը էնքան շատ են հայկական ընտանիքներում.... ու էդ մարդիկ էնքան կզարմանան, որ ասես՝ ոնց, բա ինչի ես դու տղուդ տեղը գնում սիգարետ առնելու , կասի, ոնց, բա ով գնա  :Shok:  

Մյուս ծայրահեղությունն էլ այն է, որ ծնողները փոքր ժամանակվանից անընդհատ նշում են երեխային, որ պետք է ինքնուրույն լինի, գործեր ու պարտականություններ են դնում վրան, անընդհատ ականջին տզզում են, որ ինքը պետք է իր մասին հոգ տանի ու երբեմն էլ երբ դժվար իրավիճակում է հայտնվում, ասում են ՝ դու մեծ ես, ինքդ էլ կարող ես լուծել այդ հարցը, գնա լուծում գտիր  :Bad:  դրա ականատեսն էլ եմ եղել... արդյունքում երեխան մեծանում ա մենակ, մտածում ա, որ ինքն ա իր գլխի տերը, մեջքին չունի կանգնած մեկը , ով իրեն կպաշտպանի, կամ կօգնի։ 
Հետո էլ գերմանացիք զարմանում են, թե ինչի են երեխաները ծնողներից հրաժարվում, տնից հեռանալուց հետո հազար տարին մեկ են տեսնում ու չեն սիրում իրենց ծնողներին....
Պարզ է, որ 2 տարեկանից սկսես ականջին կաթեցնել, որ ինքը մեծ է, 16-18 ում էլ հանես տնից շպրտես, ասես ՝ գնա, գլխիդ ճարը տես, դու մեծ ես, էլ էդ երեխան պետք ա ծնողի նկատմամբ մի բան զգա՞  :Think:

----------

Tig (10.05.2010)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> Եսիմ, իսկ ինձ թվում ա, որ ոչինչ, էդ պահին թող երեխան մտածի, որ ահա մենակ մնացի, ինքնուրույն գլուխ հանեմ վիճակից, իսկ երբ մեծանա, բարձր կգնահատի, այ ասում ես, պետք է սովորեցնել լինել ինքնուրույն, *ինչպե՞ս, խոսքո՞վ, ասելո՞վ*, թե գիտես, դու պիտի ինքնուրույն լինես, գուցե նման ռեալ իրավիճակներն ավելի օգտակար լինեն, գիտես, ես երեխաներ չունեմ, ուստի վստահաբար չեմ պնդում, բայց վերացական էլ չեմ խոսում, կոնկրետ դիտարկումներ վրա եմ ասում, ուղղակի չեմ ուզում ասել, թե ում օրինակով, ինքնի պետք է պարզ լինի


Հա, Շինարար ջան, անհրաժեշտության դեպքում նաև խոսքով պիտի ցույց տաս, որ ինքը ինքնուրույն պիտի ամեն ինչ անի: Չեմ բացառում նաև քո ասածը: Օրինակ Ուլուանայի դեպքում, հայրը նրան ասել ու սովորացրել էր ընկնելու մասին, ու արդեն դրսում ինքը գիտեր ինչ պիտի աներ, եթե հանկարծ ընկնի, իսկ եթե ասած չլիներ, ի՞նչ կլիներ այդ դեպքում, ինքը կընկնի, հայրը չի մոտենա, հարևանին թույլ չի տա մոտենալ, կամ հարևանին շատ պե՞ տք ա ինչ կլինի, ինքը կմնա մենակ, ու, եթե չեն ասել ինքը ինչ անի, ինքը երեխա է, հնարավոր է չի էլ ֆայմում, որ կարելի է առանց լաց ու կոծի վեր կենալ, ու եթե տեսներ հայրը հեռվում կանգնած է, տեսնում է որ ընկել է ու չի մոտենում, բա էդ երեխեն ի՞նչ մտածի, եթե ոչ անտարբերություն ծնողի կողմից: Չգիտեմ, ես էլ երեխաներ չունեմ, որ կոնկրետ իրավիճակ ասեմ, բայց բոլորս էլ ամեն օր տեսնում ենք երեխաներ, ակամայից հետևում ենք նրանց վարքագծին, ու տեսնում ենք ինչ է կատարվում:

----------


## anihakobyan

Երեխեք որպես սկսնակ հոգեբան մի բան ավելացնեմ.հոգեբանության մեջ կա ընդունված մի կարծիք,որ ինքնուրույնության ձևավորման մեջ առայնային դեր ունեն մանկական տարիքին ծնողների վերաբերմունքը: շատ դեպքերում երբ երեխան ստանում է գերխնամք իր ծնողների կողմից,նրա մոտ կամաց -կամաց սկսում է վերանալ ինքնուրույնությունը,եվ արդեն հասուն տարիքում այդ երեխայի համար դժվար է դառնում ինքնուրույն որոշումներ ընդունելը:Նաև ինքնուրույնությունԷ պակասում է այն դեպքում,երբ երեխան մերժվում է ծնողի կողմից,տվյալ դեպքում նաև ձևավորվում են սխալ բնավորության գծեր:Երեխան պետք է մեծանա այնպիսի միջավայրում,որտեղ նա իրեն լիարժեք այդ միջավայրի մի մասնիկը կզգա:եվ կստաանա ջերմությունշօրինակ լավ արաքների,գնահատականների հմար,և կարժանանա որոշակի պատիժների.Տվյալ դեպքում երեխայի մոտ կձևավորվի  ճիշտ պատկերացում ինքնուրույնության մասին:

----------

Lianik (28.09.2010), Tig (10.05.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

Օֆ, էրեխեք, ես էդ դաստիարակություն ասածին չեմ հավատում  :LOL:  Ուղղակի էրեխեդ պետք ա խելքով լինի, դե էդ էլ գեների հարց ա, մնացածը իրան–իրան լինում ա։ Ես ասում եմ մեր ընտանիքի օրինակով. ես շատ ինքնուրույն էի, մանկապարտեզ գնալիս ամեն օր կռիվ էր, ուշանում էինք, բայց ես հիստերիա էի բարձրացնում՝ «Անյուկան ինք», դա տենց էր կոչվում, որ պետք ա մենակս հագնվեմ, ինձ չօգնեն, եթե օգնում էին, հանում էի, նորից հագնում ինքնուրույն, սովորական կապրիզ, ուտում էի լրիվ ինքնուրույն, դրան հակառակ եղբայրս լրիվ անօգնական էր. առաջին դասարան որ գնում էր, ես ու մաման առավոտը մի կերպ էինք հագնցնում շորերը, նասկիները, նույնիսկ չէր կարողանում օգնել՝ էնքան շշմած էր լինում էդ ժամին (մյուս ժամերին էլ մի բան չէր), հագցնում, սանրում, տանում էի դպրոց։ Էսօր տեսնում եք ինչ տղա ա դառել՝ ինքնուրույն ու հասուն, իսկ իր տարիքի ու նույնիսկ շատ ավելի տարիքով շատ–շատերը առանց պապայի մամայի ասելու ու թույլտվության ոչ մի քայլ չեն կարողանում անել ու շատ հնարավոր ա, որ դրանց նկատմամբ հատուկ դաստիարակչական մեթոդներ են կիրառել մանուկ հասակում  :Jpit: )))))))

----------

anihakobyan (06.05.2010), Yeghoyan (06.05.2010), Արևհատիկ (06.05.2010), Լուսաբեր (06.05.2010), Մանուլ (06.05.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Հա, Շինարար ջան, անհրաժեշտության դեպքում նաև խոսքով պիտի ցույց տաս, որ ինքը ինքնուրույն պիտի ամեն ինչ անի: Չեմ բացառում նաև քո ասածը: Օրինակ Ուլուանայի դեպքում, հայրը նրան ասել ու սովորացրել էր ընկնելու մասին, ու արդեն դրսում ինքը գիտեր ինչ պիտի աներ, եթե հանկարծ ընկնի, իսկ եթե ասած չլիներ, ի՞նչ կլիներ այդ դեպքում, ինքը կընկնի, հայրը չի մոտենա, հարևանին թույլ չի տա մոտենալ, կամ հարևանին շատ պե՞ տք ա ինչ կլինի, ինքը կմնա մենակ, ու, եթե չեն ասել ինքը ինչ անի, ինքը երեխա է, հնարավոր է չի էլ ֆայմում, որ կարելի է առանց լաց ու կոծի վեր կենալ, ու եթե տեսներ հայրը հեռվում կանգնած է, տեսնում է որ ընկել է ու չի մոտենում, բա էդ երեխեն ի՞նչ մտածի, եթե ոչ անտարբերություն ծնողի կողմից: Չգիտեմ, ես էլ երեխաներ չունեմ, որ կոնկրետ իրավիճակ ասեմ, բայց բոլորս էլ ամեն օր տեսնում ենք երեխաներ, ակամայից հետևում ենք նրանց վարքագծին, ու տեսնում ենք ինչ է կատարվում:


 Ստեղ երրորդ տարբերակ էլ կա: Պետք չի «վայ քոռանամ ես, երեխես ջարդուփշուր եղավ»-ներով վազել երեխայի կողմը, ոչ էլ պետք ա ընդհանրապես ուշադրություն չդարձնել, որ երեխան անտեսված զգա իրեն: Կարելի ա մոտենալ, օգնել, որ երեխան գետնից բարձրանա, ու ասել, որ ոչ մի սարսափելի բան չկա ընկնելու մեջ, ոչինչ  :Jpit: : Թե չէ լրիվ անուշադիր լինելն էլ մի բան չի, էլի  :Think: :
 Մարդիկ կան,  որ հենց երեխան ընկնում ա, սկսում են ծեծել, թե՝ ինչի՞ ուշադիր չէիր, որ ընկար  :Wacko: :

 Համ էլ կարծում եմ, որ դաստիարակությունից քիչ բան ա կախված, մեծ մասամբ ինքնուրույնությունը գալիս ա երեխայի խառնվածքից: Այսինքն՝ նույն ձևով դաստիարակված երեխաներից մեկը կարող ա լրիվ ինքնուրույն հագնվել, ուտել, իսկ մյուսը նույնիսկ մեծ ժամանակ ամեն ինչ ծնողների օգնությամբ անի:

----------

Lianik (28.09.2010), Tig (10.05.2010), Yeghoyan (06.05.2010), Արևհատիկ (06.05.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հա, Շինարար ջան, անհրաժեշտության դեպքում նաև խոսքով պիտի ցույց տաս, որ ինքը ինքնուրույն պիտի ամեն ինչ անի: Չեմ բացառում նաև քո ասածը: Օրինակ Ուլուանայի դեպքում, հայրը նրան ասել ու սովորացրել էր ընկնելու մասին, ու արդեն դրսում ինքը գիտեր ինչ պիտի աներ, եթե հանկարծ ընկնի, իսկ եթե ասած չլիներ, ի՞նչ կլիներ այդ դեպքում, ինքը կընկնի, հայրը չի մոտենա, հարևանին թույլ չի տա մոտենալ, կամ հարևանին շատ պե՞ տք ա ինչ կլինի, ինքը կմնա մենակ, ու, եթե չեն ասել ինքը ինչ անի, ինքը երեխա է, հնարավոր է չի էլ ֆայմում, որ կարելի է առանց լաց ու կոծի վեր կենալ, ու եթե տեսներ հայրը հեռվում կանգնած է, տեսնում է որ ընկել է ու չի մոտենում, բա էդ երեխեն ի՞նչ մտածի, եթե ոչ անտարբերություն ծնողի կողմից: Չգիտեմ, ես էլ երեխաներ չունեմ, որ կոնկրետ իրավիճակ ասեմ, բայց բոլորս էլ ամեն օր տեսնում ենք երեխաներ, ակամայից հետևում ենք նրանց վարքագծին, ու տեսնում ենք ինչ է կատարվում:


Լավ, դե անկեղծանալն ա, անկեղծանալը: Չեմ հիշում, որ երբևէ հայրս որևէ բան ինձ սովորացրած լինի, երբեք, ոչ ընկնել, ոչ կանգնել: Միևնույն ժամանակ երևի ինչպես տղաների մեծ մասը, ամենաշատը ես սովորել եմ հորիցս, տեսել եմ, թե երբ ինչ ու ոնց արեց և ականջիս օղ ա եղել, ու հայրս երբեք չի ասել, թե տես, ահա, ես այդպես արեցի, իմ այս արարքը ուսուցողական նպատակ ունի, տես ու սովորի, չեմ կարծում, թե դա իր կողմից հատուկ մշակված, ընտրված դաստիարակության մեթոդ ա, ուղղակի ընդհանրապես ինքը սովորեցնել, բացատրել չի սիրում, բայց հիմա ես մտածւմ եմ, որ իմ տեսած մեթոդներից դա լավագույն մեթոդն ա, որովհետև հայրը տղայի համար միշտ օրինակ է, ընդամենը պետք է լավ օրինակ ծառայել ու եբրեք խոսքով չպարտադրել, երևի հորս այդ դաստիարակությունից էր գալիս, որ փոքր ժամանակ ես տանել չէի կարողանում խրատներն ու քարոզները, սովոր չէի դրանց, ու կողքից, որ նայում էի իմ տարեկիցների հայրերը ահա որդուն խրատում են, ինչ-որ չգիտակցված տհաճություն էի զգում, իսկ Աստված մի արասցե բարեկամներիցս մեկը` քեռիս, հորեղբայրներս, որոշեին ինձ խրատել, սարսափելի նեղվում էի, բայց հատուկ ճիշտ է ոչ ոք ինձ չէր ասել, թե մեծի մոտ տգեղ է ցույց տալ, որ նեղվում ես նրա խրատներից, բայց ներքուստ գիտեի ու ձայն չէի հանում, մինչև վերջ ունկնդրում էի, բայց ականջիս օղ չէի անում, մտածում եմ, որ դաստիարակության ամենալավ ձևն անհատական մոտեցումն է, կոնկրետ ես չեմ նեղվել, որ երբ ընկել եմ, հայրս չի վազելով մոտեցել ու օգնել բարձրանալ, թեկուզ նախօրոք չէր էլ սովորեցրել ճիշտ ընկնել, գուցե մեկ-մեկ էլ սխալ եմ ընկել :Smile:

----------

Tig (10.05.2010)

----------

